# A e para



## FloMar

Olá
Se eu fizer as perguntas: 1 ‘este ônibus vai a Salvador?’ e 2 ‘este ônibus vai para Salvador?’ quero saber se a diferença é que no 2o a destinação é Salvador e no 1o Salvador é umas das paradas ao longo da viagem.

Obrigada


----------



## pfaa09

1: Este ônibus vai até Salvador? Passa em Salvador? Salvador está incluído no trajecto?
2: O destino deste ônibos é Salvador? Este ônibus tem como destino Salvador?
Como europeu, este é o meu entendimento destas perguntas.


----------



## Vanda

Oh, poor thing! I'm kidding. Você acaba de enfiar a mão no vespeiro (wasps’ nest) chamado regência (your collocation).
*Ir a *ou *ir para* (a, para são preposições que você pode usar com ir para significar:
Dirigir-se (andando ou viajando) *a,* locomover-se, deslocar-se de um ponto para outro: ''vai a Salvador'''''vai para Salvador''




> Da mesma forma ocorre com “*Vou à Bahia*” e “*Vou para a Bahia*”. A primeira oração dá a entender que a pessoa vai passar uns dias na Bahia. Já na segunda, há a possibilidade da pessoa estar indo residir na Bahia.
> Vejamos um exemplo mais concreto: “Vou à praia” e “Vou para a praia”. No primeiro caso está tudo bem, alguém está indo se divertir na praia. Mas no segundo caso fica complicado entender como alguém pode se mudar para a praia; seria improvável.
> Essa* teoria da diferenciação entre “a” e “para” é sustentada por alguns, mas ignorada por outros*. Por este motivo, poderá aparecer discordâncias quanto a essa posição. No entanto, cabe a cada um escolher defendê-la ou não, p*ois tanto uma quanto outra opinião não mudará o fato de que ambas estão corretas!*


http://mundoeducacao.bol.uol.com.br/gramatica/vou-ou-vou-para.htm

Não deixe de ler tudo aqui.


----------



## FloMar

Is the use of para always with the preposition a e. g. vou para a cama= I'm going to bed? but vou para casa = I'm going home and vou para a casa (de ...) I'm going to X's house?

I've seen some comments on a previous post, so I think I'm right in saying that it should always be para + the definite article, but would like to double check with regard to home and X's house.


----------



## machadinho

FloMar said:


> I've seen some comments on a previous post, so I think I'm right in saying that it should always  be para + the definite article, but would like to double check with regard to home and X's house.


Nope. What post is that? You have given another perfect counterexample to it above: 'este ônibus vai para Salvador'.

Vou para casa. (article is optional)
Vou para Salvador. (no article)
Vou para minha mãe. (article is optional).
Vou para uma festa. (indefinite, not *definite*, article)


----------



## FloMar

The post was para e ao (port do Brasil) 15.10.16 Joca said:

Geralmente dizemos: ir pro trabalho. Também é comum: ir para o trabalho. "Ir ao trabalho" também é possível, embora possa implicar uma permanência mais curta: ou seja, você vai ao trabalho, não exatamente para trabalhar, mas para apanhar algum documento ou para falar com alguém, e depois volta.

Não se usa "ir para trabalho", ou seja, o artigo é sempre usado.


----------



## guihenning

FloMar said:


> Não se usa "ir para trabalho", ou seja, o artigo é sempre usado.


The article is always mandatory in this case (trabalho), but some things simply don’t require it or its use is optional.


----------



## machadinho

guihenning said:


> The article is always mandatory on this case (trabalho), but some things simply don’t require it or its use is optional.


Let's see. Yes, a definite article in 'vou para *o* trabalho' seems mandatory,  since we simply don't say 'vou para trabalho'. 

However, someone might say: 'vou para *um* trabalho em Los Angeles mas volto depois de amanhã.' 

So, where is the difference?

edit:

The difference is irrelevant: 'um' is just as much an article as 'o'. What is mandatory is to have an article, though not necessarily a definite one.


----------



## FloMar

I can understand why they were be no article with Salvador because cities don't tend to have articles attached, but I'm still trying to find out if there is a difference in meaning between vou para casa (does it translate as I'm going home ) and vou para a casa (does it mean to someone's house) or do they mean the same?


----------



## machadinho

FloMar said:


> I can understand why they were be no article with Salvador because cities don't tend to have articles attached, but I'm still trying to find out if there is a difference in meaning between vou para casa (does it translate as I'm going home ) and vou para a casa (does it mean to someone's house) or do they mean the same?



Vou para casa. ('casa' period? if so, this implies you're going *home.*)
Vou para *a* casa da Maria. (obviously, someone else's home.)
Vou para casa da Maria (a little weird, if not incomplete, but it means the same).

Don't focus on the word 'para'. Focus on what comes after 'para'.


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


> So, where is the difference?


I think cause the article does its job on determining something. My everyday job, the one I know, the one is specified carries an article. Any other spontaneous activity or job I may have carries the indefinite article, because it is not defined and may or may not last long enough to become ‘a thing’ (???)


----------



## machadinho

guihenning said:


> I think cause the article does its job on determining something. My everyday job, the one I know, the one is specified carries an article. Any other spontaneous activity or job I may have carries the indefinite article, because it is not defined and may or may not last long enough to become ‘a thing’ (???)


I guess so. So perhaps it's not really mandatory then? I don't know. Maybe 'ir para o trabalho' refers to a *place*, one's working _place_, whereas 'ir para um trabalho' refers, not to any place, but to some kind of activity waiting for you.


----------



## guihenning

FloMar said:


> but I'm still trying to find out if there is a difference in meaning between vou para casa (does it translate as I'm going home ) and vou para a casa (does it mean to someone's house) or do they mean the same?


As machadinho says, if you’re going to your own house, there is no article (it is forbidden). If you go to someone else’s house, then use an article right after ‘para’. It should be this simple.


----------



## machadinho

machadinho said:


> Let's see. Yes, a definite article in 'vou para *o* trabalho' seems mandatory,  since we simply don't say 'vou para trabalho'.
> 
> However, someone might say: 'vou para *um* trabalho em Los Angeles mas volto depois de amanhã.'


Actually, I've just realized how irrelevant this is. Or rather, it only shows that _some_ article is mandatory, not necessarily a definite one. Editing #9...

At any rate, whether or not there must be some article or another has to do with whatever comes within the scope of 'para', not with 'para' itself.


----------



## FloMar

Acho que agora entendo a diferença entre *para* e *a*. Estou certa em dizer que *para* se utliza muito mais no Brasil que em Portugal? Por exemplo, num livro de português europeu vejo* viajar ao escritório*. Excluindo a diferença entre *para o escritório *(i.e. a fim de trabalhar lá*)* e ao (i.e. para fazer outra coisa), um brasileiro não diria, num texto sobre rotinas diárias, *viajar para o escritório*?


----------



## jazyk

Se o escritório fica na mesma cidade onde a pessoa mora, eu diria simplesmente ir ao escritório, não viajar.


----------



## Carfer

Desconheço o contexto, mas '_viajar ao escritório_'  parece-me, em circunstâncias normais, uma maneira um tanto estranha de um português dizer. Aliás, em Portugal usamos _'ir_' com maior frequência do que '_viajar_', mesmo quando a deslocação é para fora do local onde vivemos: '_vou a Paris_', 'v_ou a Los Angeles_', '_vou ao escritório a Madrid_'. '_Viajar'_ ocorre sobretudo quando o destino não é especificado: '_Amanhã não estou cá, vou viajar_'


----------



## englishmania

Carfer said:


> Desconheço o contexto, mas '_viajar ao escritório_'  parece-me, em circunstâncias normais, uma maneira um tanto estranha de um português dizer. Aliás, em Portugal usamos _'ir_' com maior frequência do que '_viajar_', mesmo quando a deslocação é para fora do local onde vivemos: '_vou a Paris_', 'v_ou a Los Angeles_', '_vou ao escritório a Madrid_'. '_Viajar'_ ocorre sobretudo quando o destino não é especificado: '_Amanhã não estou cá, vou viajar_'



 Sou portuguesa e corroboro. Aliás, eu vou mais longe. Acho que *ninguém* (em Portugal) diz "viajar ao escritório"_. _Não faz qualquer sentido. Dizemos "vou ao escritório", se formos e voltarmos dali a algum tempo, ou "vou para o escritório", se formos trabalhar e só voltarmos ao fim do dia ou dali a muito tempo.  Também dizemos "vou trabalhar" ou "vou para o trabalho".
Se quisermos referir o meio de transporte, podemos dizer algo como "vou para o escritório de autocarro", "vou de táxi para o trabalho", "Tenho de ir! Vou apanhar o autocarro para o trabalho".


----------



## pfaa09

FloMar said:


> num livro de português europeu vejo


Cite exactamente o que leu nesse livro europeu. *Viajar ao escritório *não nos permite ajudá-la da forma mais correcta.
Está a misturar o que leu com a forma como comunica em português e isso pode complicar a questão.


----------



## Carfer

englishmania said:


> Sou portuguesa e corroboro. Aliás, eu vou mais longe. Acho que *ninguém* (em Portugal) diz "viajar ao escritório"_. _Não faz qualquer sentido. Dizemos "vou ao escritório", se formos e voltarmos dali a algum tempo, ou "vou para o escritório", se formos trabalhar e só voltarmos ao fim do dia ou dali a muito tempo.  Também dizemos "vou trabalhar" ou "vou para o trabalho".
> Se quisermos referir o meio de transporte, podemos dizer algo como "vou para o escritório de autocarro", "vou de táxi para o trabalho", "Tenho de ir! Vou apanhar o autocarro para o trabalho".



Pois, só por prudência não fui mais categórico, pode sempre haver uma explicação para esse uso invulgar.


----------



## FloMar

Não vejo o exemplo que citei em cima, mas por favor vejam o anexo que tem exemplos de * ir ao cinema* e i*r ao ginásio* que para mim provocam as mesmas dúvidas.

Em relação à resposta do Carfer, por que dizer v*ou ao escritório *quando saio da casa para ir trabalhar? É justamente disso que não entendo.


----------



## pfaa09

FloMar said:


> Em relação à resposta do Carfer, por que dizer v*ou ao escritório *quando saio da casa para ir trabalhar?


Quando saímos de casa para ir trabalhar para um escritório, dizemos: *Vou para o escritório*. (o mesmo que dizer: Vou trabalhar ou vou para o trabalho).
Se dissermos: *Vou ao escritório*, significa que vamos apenas passar por lá e a seguir vamos a outro local ou voltaremos ao local anterior.

Por outro lado, *ir ao* ou *ir para*, têm significados diferentes.
Vou ao cinema, significa que vou ver um filme, independentemente do local.
Vou para o cinema, significa que o cinema já foi mencionado e a mensagem serve para informar que alguém já vai a caminho.


----------



## FloMar

pfaa09 said:


> Quando saímos de casa para ir trabalhar para um escritório, dizemos: *Vou para o escritório*. (o mesmo que dizer: Vou trabalhar ou vou para o trabalho).
> Se dissermos: *Vou ao escritório*, significa que vamos apenas passar por lá e a seguir vamos a outro local.


Assim, acho que num texto sobre rotinas do dia a dia o autor deveria ter escrito vou para... e nãovou ao escritório. Concorda comigo?


----------



## Carfer

Não sei se entendi a sua dúvida, mas _'ir ao escritório_' pressupõe ir trabalhar ou ir por alguma causa relacionada com o trabalho. O escritório é o local de trabalho de quem diz simplesmente isso. Se não for, especifica: '_vou ao escritório do meu advogado_', por exemplo, mas continua a dizer '_vou a..._'. Como dissemos, '_ir_' usa-se em todas as situações, independentemente da finalidade: '_vou ao cinema', 'vou à praia', 'vou ao supermercado, 'vou ao médico', 'vou ao tribunal', 'vou às Finanças'_, etc.

P.S. '_Vou ao escritório buscar uns documentos e depois vou para casa'_. Duma forma muito geral, 'ir a...' pressupõe uma ida para uma finalidade concreta e de duração mais ou menos curta (um pouco como se dissesse '_vou passar por lá_'), '_vou para..._' uma deslocação para uma permanência mais duradoura ou prolongada. É claro, _'ir para..._' também pode indicar simplesmente o sentido/direcção da deslocação.

P.P.S. Cruzei-me, no acrescento que antecede, com o  pfaa e acabei por dizer o mesmo que ele.


----------



## pfaa09

FloMar said:


> Assim, acho que num texto sobre rotinas do dia a dia o autor deveria ter escrito vou para... e nãovou ao escritório. Concorda comigo?


Se alguém estiver a relatar as suas rotinas do dia a dia, o uso da contracção *ao *pode ser mais utilizada. Por exemplo:A primeira coisa que faço é ir *ao* ginásio, a seguir vou *ao* meu escritório para saber quem devo visitar. Pelas 12h30 vou *ao* restaurante do costume, etc...
*Ao* usa-se mais para locais de passagem.
*Para* usa-se mais para maior permanência.


----------



## englishmania

FloMar said:


> Em relação à resposta do Carfer, por que dizer v*ou ao escritório *quando saio da casa para ir trabalhar? É justamente disso que não entendo.



Apenas dizemos que vamos _ao_ escritório ou _para_ o escritório  se trabalharmos num escritório. Se trabalharmos numa loja, não faz sentido.
Como disse no meu _post _anterior, em Portugal, normalmente diferenciamos _ir a/para_ desta forma: se formos_ ao _escritório, vamos lá durante algum tempo apenas; se formos _para _o escritório, vamos ficar lá mais tempo/uma grande parte do dia.



FloMar said:


> Não vejo o exemplo que citei em cima, mas por favor vejam o anexo que tem exemplos de * ir ao cinema* e i*r ao ginásio* que para mim provocam as mesmas dúvidas.



"Ir ao cinema" e "ir ao ginásio" são expressões perfeitamente normais.  Normalmente vamos _ao_ cinema e _ao_ ginásio por um curto espaço de tempo e depois voltamos.

Se houver alguém que trabalhe num ginásio, essa pessoa pode dizer, ao início do dia (rotina), "vou para o trabalho" ou até "vou para o ginásio" (esta segunda frase pode ser ambígua se não se souber que a pessoa trabalha lá). 
Também é verdade que , se encontrarmos um amigo na rua, e lhe perguntarmos "aonde vais?", ele pode responder "vou para o ginásio" (=fazer exercício).



FloMar said:


> Assim, acho que num texto sobre rotinas do dia a dia o autor deveria ter escrito vou para... e nãovou ao escritório. Concorda comigo?


Para descrever a rotina, eu diria  _levanto-me, tomo o pequeno almoço, vou para o trabalho,...  _
Se eu trabalhasse num escritório, poderia especificar e dizer_  levanto-me, tomo o pequeno almoço, vou para o escritório,..._
Se eu não tiver de passar o dia no escritório, mas apenas tiver de ir lá buscar qualquer coisa antes de ir para outro lugar, ... digo que vou ao escritório.

(Acho que estamos todos a dizer a mesma coisa, mas pode ser que ajude o/a FloMar)


----------



## Archimec

*Ir a,* coloquialmente também se diz *passar por:*
Amanhã vou ao/passar pelo escritório buscar alguns documentos.

Julgo que em inglês seria _Tomorrow I’ll drop by the office to pick up some documents_.

P.S. Pode acontecer que isto tenha já sido mencionado nos posts anteriores.


----------



## FloMar

englishmania said:


> Apenas dizemos que vamos _ao_ escritório ou _para_ o escritório  se trabalharmos num escritório. Se trabalharmos numa loja, não faz sentido.
> Como disse no meu _post _anterior, em Portugal, normalmente diferenciamos _ir a/para_ desta forma: se formos_ ao _escritório, vamos lá durante algum tempo apenas; se formos _para _o escritório, vamos ficar lá mais tempo/uma grande parte do dia.
> 
> 
> 
> "Ir ao cinema" e "ir ao ginásio" são expressões perfeitamente normais.  Normalmente vamos _ao_ cinema e _ao_ ginásio por um curto espaço de tempo e depois voltamos.
> 
> Se houver alguém que trabalhe num ginásio, essa pessoa pode dizer, ao início do dia (rotina), "vou para o trabalho" ou até "vou para o ginásio" (esta segunda frase pode ser ambígua se não se souber que a pessoa trabalha lá).
> Também é verdade que , se encontrarmos um amigo na rua, e lhe perguntarmos "aonde vais?", ele pode responder "vou para o ginásio" (=fazer exercício).
> 
> 
> Para descrever a rotina, eu diria  _levanto-me, tomo o pequeno almoço, vou para o trabalho,...  _
> Se eu trabalhasse num escritório, poderia especificar e dizer_  levanto-me, tomo o pequeno almoço, vou para o escritório,..._
> Se eu não tiver de passar o dia no escritório, mas apenas tiver de ir lá buscar qualquer coisa antes de ir para outro lugar, ... digo que vou ao escritório.
> 
> (Acho que estamos todos a dizer a mesma coisa, mas pode ser que ajude o/a FloMar)
> [/Q





pfaa09 said:


> Se alguém estiver a relatar as suas rotinas do dia a dia, o uso da contracção *ao *pode ser mais utilizada. Por exemplo:A primeira coisa que faço é ir *ao* ginásio, a seguir vou *ao* meu escritório para saber quem devo visitar. Pelas 12h30 vou *ao* restaurante do costume, etc...
> *Ao* usa-se mais para locais de passagem.
> *Para* usa-se mais para maior permanência.



Assim o uso de ao para descrever a rotina pode significar vou dar um salto no....?


----------



## Carfer

'_Dar um salto *ao*..._'
Poder, pode, mas '_dar um salto ao restaurante, _se for para almoçar, significa que vai comer uma comida rápida ou engoli-la à pressa. A expressão '_dar um salto_' tem a conotação de '_passagem rápida/com pouca demora'._


----------



## FloMar

Obrigada a todos. Acho que agora entendi.



jazyk said:


> Se o escritório fica na mesma cidade onde a pessoa mora, eu diria simplesmente ir ao escritório, não viajar.


Viajar neste sentido não siginifica commute em inglês?


----------



## machadinho

Literalmente, sim. Porém, o conceito de _commuter_ não descreve bem o nosso imaginário. É mais natural se valer de perífrases como: 'pegar a estrada ou o trem todo dia para ir trabalhar'.

Diferentemente, viajar a trabalho é um evento pontual, uma _business trip_. O cotidiano do trabalho é aqui, mas hoje excepcionalmente vou viajar a trabalho para algum lugar, ficar um ou dois dias e voltar.


----------

